# Cloudflare security errors on F5 refresh



## dansi

The new board is frustrating, every F5 refresh i get missing pages, and i have to hit back and refresh and tons of back and forth to get the refresh page.


----------



## DJane

Hi, have you tried cleaning your cache or testing on another browser?


----------

